# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Unable to see public profile

## N2Deep

I have greater than 25 post yet am unable to veiw profiles or pm people. please help.

----------


## N2Deep

Anyone out there that can help me?

----------


## D7M

make sure pm's are turned on in your user CP. 

Upper left corner...user CP....edit options...enable PM's. 

if that doesn't work, we'll have *admin* look into it.

----------


## N2Deep

I dont have the option.

----------


## N2Deep

I also cant view a friends profile, just received my first friend request. Added the friend and am unable to view. These problems are probably linked.

----------


## *Admin*

Check now and see if things are available for you

----------


## N2Deep

Things are still not working.

----------


## N2Deep

I received your PM, however it will not let me respond.

----------


## *Admin*

try again

----------


## N2Deep

All fixed thanks!!!!

----------


## varboy

this is happening to me too

----------


## *Admin*

you should be good to go....

----------


## SEAviator

Sory for the bump but this is happening to me as well

----------


## Apanda

Bump this so I dont have to start a new thread. Can you fix it for me too? No profiles or messaging here either..

----------


## Big

> Bump this so I dont have to start a new thread. Can you fix it for me too? No profiles or messaging here either..


I'll let Admin know, he'll sort it for you.

----------


## Apanda

Thank you! haha. I felt bad trying to get your attention outside of this thread.

----------


## Big

> Thank you! haha. I felt bad trying to get your attention outside of this thread.


no problem at all, that's what I'm here for

----------

